# End of daily Joe Wicks



## BrumJim (16 Jun 2020)

Joe has just announced that he is stopping his daily PE with Joe HIIT exercise classes for kids, and now will only do them on Monday, Wednesday and Saturday.

This not only leaves me three days a week without something to get my little one tired enough for bed, but also denies me the one thing that is keeping me active, slim and making a substantial improvement on my cyclists abs and upper-body muscles.

Where do I go? What can I do to fill in this new massive hole in my life that will appear next week?

Sensible _and _silly thoughts, please.


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Jun 2020)

They are all up on Youtube I believe, why not go back to the beginning & do them again ? 

We have a local fitness trainer offering similar for £30 pcm which doesn't seem like bad VFM


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2020)

My son does a Mon-Fri daily session with a coach from his team. Mon-Fri daily core exercises and indoor cycling sessions should you wish: https://www.facebook.com/ClaireWhitworthFitnessPT/

A fiver a week is decent value imo.


----------



## Alex H (16 Jun 2020)

BrumJim said:


> Joe has just announced that he is stopping his daily PE with Joe HIIT exercise classes for kids, and now will only do them on Monday, Wednesday and Saturday.



Is he getting tired then?


----------



## BrumJim (16 Jun 2020)

Alex H said:


> Is he getting tired then?


Yes, I think so. I am!


----------



## BrumJim (16 Jun 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> They are all up on Youtube I believe, why not go back to the beginning & do them again ?



Because the early ones are way too easy!


----------



## MrGrumpy (16 Jun 2020)

Hmm am I the only one that finds him a wee bit irritating  .


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Hmm am I the only one that finds him a wee bit irritating  .


Yeah!

I hate men who are better looking than me, much fitter than me, much more optimistic and enthusiastic than me, earn much more money than me, and are much further from popping their clogs than me - b*st*rds!


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Jun 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Hmm am I the only one that finds him a wee bit irritating  .


Not at all, I think he is way more than a wee bit irritating. I tried a few with my kids to get them going, but he spent most of the time preening and talking and very little actually getting the kids moving. We switched to other workouts.


----------



## Beebo (16 Jun 2020)

His Desert Island disks is a good listen. 
He had a very rough childhood. 

My one issue with him is that by his own admission he is naturally thin and struggles to put on weight or muscle bulk Even when over eating. So he has no idea about being me, a former prop forward who can put on weight by looking at a cake but could put on muscle easily in my youth.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Jul 2020)

Even worse, it is going to stop completely before the end of this month.

I bought one of the t-shirts recently. Very surprised to find they are made from organic cotton and produced by Teemill whose factory in the UK is powered by renewables, and recycle the t-shirt when you have finished. Which was a bit of a surprise as Joe doesn't strike me as the sort of person who would be aware of these issues.


----------



## sheddy (1 Jul 2020)

DID it for you https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000k1c0


----------

